# chatter-style bait



## slim357 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok ive been meaning to pick one up for over a year now and finally did today. Now im left wondering which side to tye the line to also should i add sometype of trailer


----------



## redbug (Jun 19, 2008)

I would use the sake line you use with a spinnerbait. I have used many diffrent trailers with success. 
try a split tail, fluke style grubs and even worms


----------



## Nickk (Jun 19, 2008)

the line ties to the snap in front of the blade so the blade will ride up in the water(not down like a crank), does that make sense?

Trailer? Sure a curly tail grub, fluke, worm, or nothing.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok so i think i got it heres a pic, i used some suffix red braid so it would be easy to see in the pic, is this right?


----------



## Nickk (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait,
You got it!

It's upside down so you threw me!


hahaha


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Wait,
> You got it!
> 
> It's upside down so you threw me!
> ...




I think it is right...bad picture?


----------



## Nickk (Jun 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Wait,
> ...




it looks right but it ride hook up


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice choice with the pure poison. That is tied correctly. I don't even wanna know how many times I tied them on the wrong side of the blade, you will know as soon as you throw it and reel it in, there will be no thump.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks if its nice tomarrow ima go give it a few throws


----------

